# Fokas Beyond?



## prash

Hi all,

I signed up to this forum some time ago but I think this is my first post. 

Has anyone heard of the course from Fokas Beyond by George Fokas? It's based on the covered call strategy for US shares. The course is expensive but I've spoken to a couple of people who did it and they say its good - however they are not trading - which is a red flag for me.

Anybody here aware of it?


----------



## minwa

George Fokas often works with Nik Halik & Jamie McIntyre. Fokas Beyond is a rebranding of Sharelord. They promote covered call as "share renting". Make your own conclusions, if you can't figure it out you deserve to be relieved of your $6k.


----------



## prash

Thanks Minwa


----------



## justgjt

George Focus used to work for Nik Halik. For what ever reason, George then ventured out on his own with Focus Beyond. George promotes the use of the covered call strategy and also collars (buying a put below the bought stock price) for newbies to provide downside protection. Selling cash secured puts is another method they may also teach.

Nik Halik has other options based strategies on offer.

George first learnt this by attending a course held by the late Rene Rivkin on how to do it and not by being a Nik Halik student. I have personally not seen any link between George and Jamie McIntyre.

There are a lot of educators that teach this strategy and some are asking quite a bit of money for it. Some sites charge as little as $10USD pm to join with not contract and get online webinar training and "demo stock trade suggestions"

The $6k price could be used funding your account

DYOR


----------



## Love anddLight

Fokas Beyond i had some experience with. 
The intro sounds promising, and easy. However they don't have the expertise and profesional team to carry out the promise. They are a group of people had little knowledge or training to be able to assist other or give people enough coaching time to learn on the go. 
You wait on the line to get coach, for 2-5 minutes and usually they rush off to the other people in line. Doesn't give you the freedom to ask question with ease, and just tell you what to do doesn't explain much, as they might not know the dept themself.  

I had a stock advice 'picked' by George himself. The stock went down, 3  of the coaches advice best to wait for it to go up to take action. This later i found out was the wrong advice, this particular case, they did not even know themself at the time, i guest. 

Yes, i did not make any income for about a year, with $20k invest in that stock. I emailed George ask for a review and advice what action to take, directly, and to his general email, at lease 3 times, each time the assistant kept said that George is travelling , very busy, and they will follow up for me. Now is over 6 months down the track, no response. Do you want to invest or work with this kind of people? Each day is a cost to me, yet they said they are busy travelling.

Gladly, i rang up Option Express general line, and asked them to assist, on that call of 20 minutes they patiently answered all my questions and guided me, give the the options of what i could do, how. These people are professional, they are patient, these would be the ones you want to work with. And i didn't had to paid them any membership.

The booklet that Fokas give $5k is not of any value, its just thick heavy paper, its out of date, and confusing. The training is fast and does not address your questions. The yearly membership where you get coach by an inexpert team and short. Generally you don't get the quality service that you paid for. They do not know what 'customer service' is.
 I felt like i was speaking to people in the black market, they try to defend eachother even when the records shown clearly the date and numbers. Signing up with them is just become another number on their list.

All the best with your investments.


----------



## conlin8

I know nothing about that until I read your posting.


----------



## drequejo

Hi Focas Beyond is a simple Covered Call strategy. You buy optionables stocks in the US market in block of 100 and sell options call over your stock for getting a prime every month.
If you are really interested in Covered calls there is a free videos in Youtube by Alan Ellman that explain very clear how to use this strategy.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7OnqmnL8p1I


----------



## Caped Crusader

Hi all, I have recently joined Fokas Beyond, and I have to say - I disagree with the posts above.  
I found the training to be easy to understand and quite in-depth.  I have not had any past experience in options or share trading and found the education to be easy to understand.  George does repeat himself most of the time, and I find that has the effect of reinforcing what has been taught.  
Quite frankly, the coaches are awesome.  
No, they do not TEACH the strategy, as I understand it, that's what the education is for.  Both the online guides/videos and the hard copy guide (which did take some time to arrive), plus ALL the emails - there are quite a lot of those - are there for us to learn from.  The coaches are there to answer any questions from the education but more importantly, they are there to help place the trades on the computer systems.  You need to actually read the course and watch the videos if you want it to work lol.
I am making some money from the training, wont be retiring soon, - Fokas Investor, which is their platform, is where I needed the coaches the most.  
I am still working and learning as I grow.
Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## drequejo

Caped Crusader said:


> Hi all, I have recently joined Fokas Beyond, and I have to say - I disagree with the posts above.
> I found the training to be easy to understand and quite in-depth.  I have not had any past experience in options or share trading and found the education to be easy to understand.  George does repeat himself most of the time, and I find that has the effect of reinforcing what has been taught.
> Quite frankly, the coaches are awesome.
> No, they do not TEACH the strategy, as I understand it, that's what the education is for.  Both the online guides/videos and the hard copy guide (which did take some time to arrive), plus ALL the emails - there are quite a lot of those - are there for us to learn from.  The coaches are there to answer any questions from the education but more importantly, they are there to help place the trades on the computer systems.  You need to actually read the course and watch the videos if you want it to work lol.
> I am making some money from the training, wont be retiring soon, - Fokas Investor, which is their platform, is where I needed the coaches the most.
> I am still working and learning as I grow.
> Just my 2 cents worth.




I don't know if you see the series of videos I posted in my previous post, they are easy to follow and to be honest, covered call and collars are the easiest strategies to learn with options. My point is that in my opinion there are better education you can buy with $6000 budget.


----------



## smevvie

I've been a member of Fokas Beyond for the last 4 years and I have to say it has been a great experience from the very beginning. 

The program is easy to understand, there are resources available to you via tutorial videos or online E Books which you can do at your own pace and take your time to learn the strategies. The coaches are their to guide you through the strategy and is  always accessible and they take the time to help you along the way. They really do help you understand the trading platform as well as reinforce what you've learnt. They are worth their weight in gold! 

All of this while you make money using the strategy and learn at the same time. You can virtual trade until you're ready to go live which is great for your confidence, particularly for a first timer in the market like I was. 

I've made regular income from the stock market and have used the money i've earned to buy investment properties and gone on some nice holidays with the family. It's changed my life forever and all it takes is 5 minutes of my time each day. If you invest the time to learn with a goal an open mind and a positive attitude it will take you places you never thought was possible from the stock market.


----------



## rb250660




----------



## Boggo

rb250660 said:


>




Bless their little cotton socks eh rb, wonder how many more are there


----------



## dutchie

smevvie said:


> I've been a member of Fokas Beyond for the last 4 years and I have to say it has been a great experience from the very beginning.
> 
> The program is easy to understand, there are resources available to you via tutorial videos or online E Books which you can do at your own pace and take your time to learn the strategies. The coaches are their to guide you through the strategy and is  always accessible and they take the time to help you along the way. They really do help you understand the trading platform as well as reinforce what you've learnt. They are worth their weight in gold!
> 
> All of this while you make money using the strategy and learn at the same time. You can virtual trade until you're ready to go live which is great for your confidence, particularly for a first timer in the market like I was.
> 
> I've made regular income from the stock market and have used the money i've earned to buy investment properties and gone on some nice holidays with the family. It's changed my life forever and all it takes is 5 minutes of my time each day. If you invest the time to learn with a goal an open mind and a positive attitude it will take you places you never thought was possible from the stock market.




Now lets see ... free from the internet or pay someone $6000? What should I do??


----------



## LyttonM

I registered just to answer this question because I paid $6k for the program. I still remember the time when I lost 20K from their pick, when George promised to check my position and get back to me ASAP. Well, he did not. When I chased him up, he said he was on holiday and I should contact his coaches (from this i saw George is not responsible). This is the only help i asked from him personally within the year and he bailed.

Their coaches are not pro, they have only one strategy: WAIT. And sometimes they can't even calculate the cost base right. Bad experience talking with those puppets. And George himself, don't count on him because he was busy having fun and he likes to brag about it too. It pissed me off when I paid $$$ for their service and they can't offer the corresponding level of support.

You will be better off understanding the strategy learning from youtube and opening a virtual account to trade for a couple of months to get the hang of it. I have been trading for 4 years now and I i don't use covered call much nowadays, it is not the best strategy for me. Hope my experience helps.


----------



## Elena L

Ive been a member now for over two years with fokas beyond and with George. I would like to also express my experience with Fokas Beyond and George and it has been nothing short of excellent. I have been live trading for about 18 months now, my returns in my live account each month averages between 2% -3%. I have had trades lately return me 1.5% to 2% however the time in the position has been shorter. I send George my results on a monthly basis so he can see it as well and I am happy with the program and the team. Do we have stocks that go down? Yes we do and the team teaches you what to do and how to do it as part of the education and with the strategy we still earn from the stocks going down as long as you follow the program. I have attended 3 of Georges bootcamps and I can personally say if someone says they have lost money, they have not followed what george teaches. Each time I have attended, every member in that room that is live trading was in profit and George shows this in the bootcamp for all to see. I pay to go to the bootcamps because I learn something new every time I go. George's knowledge is exceptional when it comes to his strategy. 

I went to his presentation in 2016. It was actually my husband who wanted to go but he was working overseas at the time, so I went just to listen, without making financial decisions on my own. We had decided not to do anything until we spoke together. My initial response was George is good, he seems like an honest man and I might do this in the future. 

During his presentation what he was saying resonated with me. That evening I decided to trust my instinct even though I had not consulted my husband. I didn't want to also listen to anyone else who doesn't understand what he is teach and I invested. 

Five months after we started live trading (we paper traded for five months), we got back our original investment TWO and a half times!
Working in a team that George has put in place and their coaching has helped us move slowly and steadily onwards and upwards. The are very knowledgeable and they give the time to make sure you understand what you are doing. Sometimes we have to wait to speak with them when it is busy and we know that so we are happy to wait for our turn to talk with them. 

I have the privilege to have Georges personal mobile phone number and every time I have contacted him to ask a question or get his personal guidance, he has always been there. he may not answer straight away because he does travel a lot, if he cant respond back with an answer he will reply back to say when he will. I know that if I want a quick answer I go to the coaches. If I want an answer from George himself, I may have to wait for it. He has been a great teacher to me and my husband through this journey and so has his team. 

So I am very pleased to share another side to this because it is also important for people to know that what we have learned has changed our lives forever and our bank balance for the good. We have done other courses in the past, and the level of education, support and results we have seen from this, we have not seen with anyone else until we found Fokas Beyond and George.

Does it give me a great satisfaction to look at our trading account? Yes.
Do I feel like I can trust the system and coaches' help and guidance - absolutely!
Do I recommend you consider this for your future? Yes because I have my friends and family doing this too now after they have seen our results and we tell anyone who wants to listen to someone actually doing it.


----------



## Gringotts Bank

12 mentions of the famous George.

By George she's got it!


----------



## ozvision88

smevvie said:


> I've been a member of Fokas Beyond for the last 4 years and I have to say it has been a great experience from the very beginning.
> 
> The program is easy to understand, there are resources available to you via tutorial videos or online E Books which you can do at your own pace and take your time to learn the strategies. The coaches are their to guide you through the strategy and is  always accessible and they take the time to help you along the way. They really do help you understand the trading platform as well as reinforce what you've learnt. They are worth their weight in gold!
> 
> All of this while you make money using the strategy and learn at the same time. You can virtual trade until you're ready to go live which is great for your confidence, particularly for a first timer in the market like I was.
> 
> I've made regular income from the stock market and have used the money i've earned to buy investment properties and gone on some nice holidays with the family. It's changed my life forever and all it takes is 5 minutes of my time each day. If you invest the time to learn with a goal an open mind and a positive attitude it will take you places you never thought was possible from the stock market.





Elena L said:


> Ive been a member now for over two years with fokas beyond and with George. I would like to also express my experience with Fokas Beyond and George and it has been nothing short of excellent. I have been live trading for about 18 months now, my returns in my live account each month averages between 2% -3%. I have had trades lately return me 1.5% to 2% however the time in the position has been shorter. I send George my results on a monthly basis so he can see it as well and I am happy with the program and the team. Do we have stocks that go down? Yes we do and the team teaches you what to do and how to do it as part of the education and with the strategy we still earn from the stocks going down as long as you follow the program. I have attended 3 of Georges bootcamps and I can personally say if someone says they have lost money, they have not followed what george teaches. Each time I have attended, every member in that room that is live trading was in profit and George shows this in the bootcamp for all to see. I pay to go to the bootcamps because I learn something new every time I go. George's knowledge is exceptional when it comes to his strategy.
> 
> I went to his presentation in 2016. It was actually my husband who wanted to go but he was working overseas at the time, so I went just to listen, without making financial decisions on my own. We had decided not to do anything until we spoke together. My initial response was George is good, he seems like an honest man and I might do this in the future.
> 
> During his presentation what he was saying resonated with me. That evening I decided to trust my instinct even though I had not consulted my husband. I didn't want to also listen to anyone else who doesn't understand what he is teach and I invested.
> 
> Five months after we started live trading (we paper traded for five months), we got back our original investment TWO and a half times!
> Working in a team that George has put in place and their coaching has helped us move slowly and steadily onwards and upwards. The are very knowledgeable and they give the time to make sure you understand what you are doing. Sometimes we have to wait to speak with them when it is busy and we know that so we are happy to wait for our turn to talk with them.
> 
> I have the privilege to have Georges personal mobile phone number and every time I have contacted him to ask a question or get his personal guidance, he has always been there. he may not answer straight away because he does travel a lot, if he cant respond back with an answer he will reply back to say when he will. I know that if I want a quick answer I go to the coaches. If I want an answer from George himself, I may have to wait for it. He has been a great teacher to me and my husband through this journey and so has his team.
> 
> So I am very pleased to share another side to this because it is also important for people to know that what we have learned has changed our lives forever and our bank balance for the good. We have done other courses in the past, and the level of education, support and results we have seen from this, we have not seen with anyone else until we found Fokas Beyond and George.
> 
> Does it give me a great satisfaction to look at our trading account? Yes.
> Do I feel like I can trust the system and coaches' help and guidance - absolutely!
> Do I recommend you consider this for your future? Yes because I have my friends and family doing this too now after they have seen our results and we tell anyone who wants to listen to someone actually doing it.



HI as a member of Fokasbeyond I am very interested to know what is your experience this year?
I stated live trading last June and did going very well for few months untill I got the stock called AAOI last October, it not only failed to get exercised and but also dropped a lot in value. Yes, you can still write calls to make some income from the stock but it is very limited and you would have to pay it back to buy the option back when the stock upped to exceed the strike price while your breakeven is well above it.  Then  another stocks like that keep coming and until all your fund locked into those falling stocks. Do you have the same experience? Thanks.


----------



## sandeepjain

Was it useful or not good to join the course? Sandy 0420896252


----------



## sandeepjain

justgjt said:


> George Focus used to work for Nik Halik. For what ever reason, George then ventured out on his own with Focus Beyond. George promotes the use of the covered call strategy and also collars (buying a put below the bought stock price) for newbies to provide downside protection. Selling cash secured puts is another method they may also teach.
> 
> Nik Halik has other options based strategies on offer.
> 
> George first learnt this by attending a course held by the late Rene Rivkin on how to do it and not by being a Nik Halik student. I have personally not seen any link between George and Jamie McIntyre.
> 
> There are a lot of educators that teach this strategy and some are asking quite a bit of money for it. Some sites charge as little as $10USD pm to join with not contract and get online webinar training and "demo stock trade suggestions"
> 
> The $6k price could be used funding your account
> 
> DYOR




Thanks ,Could you please suggest me to join this online training please. Thanks Sandy


----------



## mike100544

Elena L said:


> Ive been a member now for over two years with fokas beyond and with George. I would like to also express my experience with Fokas Beyond and George and it has been nothing short of excellent. I have been live trading for about 18 months now, my returns in my live account each month averages between 2% -3%. I have had trades lately return me 1.5% to 2% however the time in the position has been shorter. I send George my results on a monthly basis so he can see it as well and I am happy with the program and the team. Do we have stocks that go down? Yes we do and the team teaches you what to do and how to do it as part of the education and with the strategy we still earn from the stocks going down as long as you follow the program. I have attended 3 of Georges bootcamps and I can personally say if someone says they have lost money, they have not followed what george teaches. Each time I have attended, every member in that room that is live trading was in profit and George shows this in the bootcamp for all to see. I pay to go to the bootcamps because I learn something new every time I go. George's knowledge is exceptional when it comes to his strategy.
> 
> I went to his presentation in 2016. It was actually my husband who wanted to go but he was working overseas at the time, so I went just to listen, without making financial decisions on my own. We had decided not to do anything until we spoke together. My initial response was George is good, he seems like an honest man and I might do this in the future.
> 
> During his presentation what he was saying resonated with me. That evening I decided to trust my instinct even though I had not consulted my husband. I didn't want to also listen to anyone else who doesn't understand what he is teach and I invested.
> 
> Five months after we started live trading (we paper traded for five months), we got back our original investment TWO and a half times!
> Working in a team that George has put in place and their coaching has helped us move slowly and steadily onwards and upwards. The are very knowledgeable and they give the time to make sure you understand what you are doing. Sometimes we have to wait to speak with them when it is busy and we know that so we are happy to wait for our turn to talk with them.
> 
> I have the privilege to have Georges personal mobile phone number and every time I have contacted him to ask a question or get his personal guidance, he has always been there. he may not answer straight away because he does travel a lot, if he cant respond back with an answer he will reply back to say when he will. I know that if I want a quick answer I go to the coaches. If I want an answer from George himself, I may have to wait for it. He has been a great teacher to me and my husband through this journey and so has his team.
> 
> So I am very pleased to share another side to this because it is also important for people to know that what we have learned has changed our lives forever and our bank balance for the good. We have done other courses in the past, and the level of education, support and results we have seen from this, we have not seen with anyone else until we found Fokas Beyond and George.
> 
> Does it give me a great satisfaction to look at our trading account? Yes.
> Do I feel like I can trust the system and coaches' help and guidance - absolutely!
> Do I recommend you consider this for your future? Yes because I have my friends and family doing this too now after they have seen our results and we tell anyone who wants to listen to someone actually doing it.




Hi Elena, which broker are you using at Fokas Beyond?


----------



## wayneL

Fokas and other's spam ads just keep coming up on my antisocial media accounts.

(Sigh) After everything myself and others have tried to do, people still get sucked into these amateurs programs.

It might help to recognise the big fat elephant in the room: These "educators" spawn and multiply like wet Mogwai.

Why?

It's easier to make money teaching hopefuls one or two dumb strategies with fallacious maths and rubbery figures, than to actually trade them at a profit.

I suggest stumping up and reading the 2000+ pages of option time suggested at various times on this forum.

It'll cost way under $500 and you'll get 20x the education.

FWIW.


----------



## Dona Ferentes

the *Joined *date and *Posts  *number tell the tale. One contribution then bye bye. Makes it easy to not even bother reading the diatribe.


----------



## Country Lad

Dona Ferentes said:


> the *Joined *date and *Posts  *number tell the tale. One contribution then bye bye. Makes it easy to not even bother reading the diatribe.




Yes, it is amusing how many times  somebody comes aboard asking or complaining about a particular system costing thousands and behold, out of the woodwork come new members with one post supporting the particular system/promotor and then never to be seen again.


----------



## wayneL

Country Lad said:


> Yes, it is amusing how many times  somebody comes aboard asking or complaining about a particular system costing thousands and behold, out of the woodwork come new members with one post supporting the particular system/promotor and then never to be seen again.



It's still worth pointing these things out. Noobs live in a world of unreasonable hope. So if we can introduce a little bit of reality, then we have done our job.

And just to be really clear, there is nothing intrinsically wrong with this/these strategies, just as there is nothing wrong with any option strategy...

But there are appropriate times for these things and inappropriate times. As with any strategy, whether an option strategy or not, indiscriminate application will result in disaster.... Sooner if not later.


----------



## BenGenic

Caped Crusader said:


> Hi all, I have recently joined Fokas Beyond, and I have to say - I disagree with the posts above.
> I found the training to be easy to understand and quite in-depth.  I have not had any past experience in options or share trading and found the education to be easy to understand.  George does repeat himself most of the time, and I find that has the effect of reinforcing what has been taught.
> Quite frankly, the coaches are awesome.
> No, they do not TEACH the strategy, as I understand it, that's what the education is for.  Both the online guides/videos and the hard copy guide (which did take some time to arrive), plus ALL the emails - there are quite a lot of those - are there for us to learn from.  The coaches are there to answer any questions from the education but more importantly, they are there to help place the trades on the computer systems.  You need to actually read the course and watch the videos if you want it to work lol.
> I am making some money from the training, wont be retiring soon, - Fokas Investor, which is their platform, is where I needed the coaches the most.
> I am still working and learning as I grow.
> Just my 2 cents worth.



Hey Caped Crusader - are you still using the Fokas solution and is it profitable? Cheers


----------



## To Abundance

BenGenic said:


> Hey Caped Crusader - are you still using the Fokas solution and is it profitable? Cheers



Hi BenGenic
I have joint Fokas Beyond since May 2019, due to personal reasons, I have only started virtual trading Feb 2020, after a long 10 months trail on virtual account (my choice ), I went on live since Jan 2021. During the 10 months virtual, I have been only occationally talk to coaches , trade virtual and live stocks, because life do gets in the way.
However, since I started Live trading, I am sitting on 14% return from Jan 2021 to date 22nd Apr 2021. 
Point is, without all the coaches teaching and guidance, there is no way a beginner like me would be able to grow my account balance in this speed, because what you don't know what you don't know. I personally find Fokas Beyond strategy is great to people who is more comfortable with hand held course not just a bunch of videos for your watch. 
2%-4% a month return is way conservatives for the strategy, I have met members making 11% returns in one month, it's all comes down to the amount of efforts and time one prepare to invest, believe this strategy will take you to your financial goals in due time. 
Yes, I do have stocks went down and I have to holding it for months while I'm writing calls on it, it's part of the cost and the risk comes with any financial product even comes with real estate investment.
For those who complaining when a stock stuck under break even, I would say, grow the right mind set and temperament would help, that's essential to go further on the journey of investment. If any one wish to be successful financially, please look at what the wealthy investors do. Do the panicking when A stocking going down? or do they actually find a way to buy more discounted stocks?
That makes the difference between the armature investors and the pro.
Since I took time write this reply, I would like to share a bit of my personal experience, also to help outsider understand there are ways and opportunities for ordinary people grow wealth, give Fokas a go, they won't let you down, at the same time, please put in effort and invest time in it , prepare to learn, really learn what's all this about, not just complaining and winging like a lot people in the forum with out getting to know the program, that's misleading.


----------



## Caped Crusader

BenGenic said:


> Hey Caped Crusader - are you still using the Fokas solution and is it profitable? Cheers



Nope - suing,   check ASIC for Holly Grofski - business partner - answers all questions


----------



## Caped Crusader

Caped Crusader said:


> Nope - suing,   check ASIC for Holly Grofski - business partner - answers all questions


----------



## nhylated

Caped Crusader said:


> Nope - suing,   check ASIC for Holly Grofski - business partner - answers all questions



Hey @Caped Crusader  - 

I found this thread via Google. Are you able to shed more light on this? 

I checked the ASIC rulings and news articles around Holly Grofski and Global Merces but can't find any links back to George Fokas and Fokas Beyond.

Also, if you don't mind, what didn't work with the Fokas Beyond course? Was it bad recommendations or something else?


----------



## kaz17

drequejo said:


> Hi Focas Beyond is a simple Covered Call strategy. You buy optionables stocks in the US market in block of 100 and sell options call over your stock for getting a prime every month.
> If you are really interested in Covered calls there is a free videos in Youtube by Alan Ellman that explain very clear how to use this strategy.




Thanks for this link. I'm absolutely loving these videos. They're easy to understand & follow. I find them & the BCI website very supportive. 
The only thing I need guidance with is which broker to use that best suits Australian investors wanting to trade in the US market (low fees ect) and the big question..what do I need to know about tax (here & US) & navigating that mine field??? Any tips from someone who has tread this path before me, would be muchly appreciated.
Karon


----------



## wayneL

kaz17 said:


> Thanks for this link. I'm absolutely loving these videos. They're easy to understand & follow. I find them & the BCI website very supportive.
> The only thing I need guidance with is which broker to use that best suits Australian investors wanting to trade in the US market (low fees ect) and the big question..what do I need to know about tax (here & US) & navigating that mine field??? Any tips from someone who has tread this path before me, would be muchly appreciated.
> Karon



Yep.

If you do this long after you'll come to the realisation that the covered call strategy does not necessarily increase returns at all but may reduce volatility of returns.

It still relies on you being able to get direction consistently... It is a positive Delta strategy afterall. The pos theta aspect only really partially hedges some downside at the expense of upside.


----------



## To Kalo Paidi

Elena L said:


> Ive been a member now for over two years with fokas beyond and with George. I would like to also express my experience with Fokas Beyond and George and it has been nothing short of excellent. I have been live trading for about 18 months now, my returns in my live account each month averages between 2% -3%. I have had trades lately return me 1.5% to 2% however the time in the position has been shorter. I send George my results on a monthly basis so he can see it as well and I am happy with the program and the team. Do we have stocks that go down? Yes we do and the team teaches you what to do and how to do it as part of the education and with the strategy we still earn from the stocks going down as long as you follow the program. I have attended 3 of Georges bootcamps and I can personally say if someone says they have lost money, they have not followed what george teaches. Each time I have attended, every member in that room that is live trading was in profit and George shows this in the bootcamp for all to see. I pay to go to the bootcamps because I learn something new every time I go. George's knowledge is exceptional when it comes to his strategy.
> 
> I went to his presentation in 2016. It was actually my husband who wanted to go but he was working overseas at the time, so I went just to listen, without making financial decisions on my own. We had decided not to do anything until we spoke together. My initial response was George is good, he seems like an honest man and I might do this in the future.
> 
> During his presentation what he was saying resonated with me. That evening I decided to trust my instinct even though I had not consulted my husband. I didn't want to also listen to anyone else who doesn't understand what he is teach and I invested.
> 
> Five months after we started live trading (we paper traded for five months), we got back our original investment TWO and a half times!
> Working in a team that George has put in place and their coaching has helped us move slowly and steadily onwards and upwards. The are very knowledgeable and they give the time to make sure you understand what you are doing. Sometimes we have to wait to speak with them when it is busy and we know that so we are happy to wait for our turn to talk with them.
> 
> I have the privilege to have Georges personal mobile phone number and every time I have contacted him to ask a question or get his personal guidance, he has always been there. he may not answer straight away because he does travel a lot, if he cant respond back with an answer he will reply back to say when he will. I know that if I want a quick answer I go to the coaches. If I want an answer from George himself, I may have to wait for it. He has been a great teacher to me and my husband through this journey and so has his team.
> 
> So I am very pleased to share another side to this because it is also important for people to know that what we have learned has changed our lives forever and our bank balance for the good. We have done other courses in the past, and the level of education, support and results we have seen from this, we have not seen with anyone else until we found Fokas Beyond and George.
> 
> Does it give me a great satisfaction to look at our trading account? Yes.
> Do I feel like I can trust the system and coaches' help and guidance - absolutely!
> Do I recommend you consider this for your future? Yes because I have my friends and family doing this too now after they have seen our results and we tell anyone who wants to listen to someone actually doing it.



If you have seen the George Fokas videos and have gone to seminars, this is exactly how George Fokas speaks.


----------



## To Kalo Paidi

nhylated said:


> Hey @Caped Crusader  -
> 
> I found this thread via Google. Are you able to shed more light on this?
> 
> I checked the ASIC rulings and news articles around Holly Grofski and Global Merces but can't find any links back to George Fokas and Fokas Beyond.
> 
> Also, if you don't mind, what didn't work with the Fokas Beyond course? Was it bad recommendations or something else?



I didn't think George Fokas had a business partner after leaving Nik Halik (Sharelord).  I'm not sure this has anything to do with George Fokas and Fokas Beyond... I not defending George or anything....  Just saying... ;-)
From what I recall, George went on alone, and brought in members to run his business and coach, and ONLY people he trusted.


----------



## JohnRambo

Why would you want to pay someone AUD 5,000 to learn how to place a Covered Call when you can learn that for free from the Internet?
Look at web sites like "https://www.borntosell.com/" etc.
You then just need to open a (free)  trading account with "https://www.interactivebrokers.com.au/en/home.php"


----------



## NatWhote

Hi @Caped Crusader, @smevvie, @LyttonM, @Elena L
Are you guys still making profit after so many years using George Fokas covered calls strategy? All of you joined and made comment on this post straightaway and made no other comments in the entire Aussie Stock Forums in the last few years.

I am also keen to read other people's experience who have done George Fokas course and have already joined Aussie Stock Forums for at least 12 months before they make any comment on this thread.


----------



## SeanHM

Elena L said:


> Ive been a member now for over two years with fokas beyond and with George. I would like to also express my experience with Fokas Beyond and George and it has been nothing short of excellent. I have been live trading for about 18 months now, my returns in my live account each month averages between 2% -3%. I have had trades lately return me 1.5% to 2% however the time in the position has been shorter. I send George my results on a monthly basis so he can see it as well and I am happy with the program and the team. Do we have stocks that go down? Yes we do and the team teaches you what to do and how to do it as part of the education and with the strategy we still earn from the stocks going down as long as you follow the program. I have attended 3 of Georges bootcamps and I can personally say if someone says they have lost money, they have not followed what george teaches. Each time I have attended, every member in that room that is live trading was in profit and George shows this in the bootcamp for all to see. I pay to go to the bootcamps because I learn something new every time I go. George's knowledge is exceptional when it comes to his strategy.
> 
> I went to his presentation in 2016. It was actually my husband who wanted to go but he was working overseas at the time, so I went just to listen, without making financial decisions on my own. We had decided not to do anything until we spoke together. My initial response was George is good, he seems like an honest man and I might do this in the future.
> 
> During his presentation what he was saying resonated with me. That evening I decided to trust my instinct even though I had not consulted my husband. I didn't want to also listen to anyone else who doesn't understand what he is teach and I invested.
> 
> Five months after we started live trading (we paper traded for five months), we got back our original investment TWO and a half times!
> Working in a team that George has put in place and their coaching has helped us move slowly and steadily onwards and upwards. The are very knowledgeable and they give the time to make sure you understand what you are doing. Sometimes we have to wait to speak with them when it is busy and we know that so we are happy to wait for our turn to talk with them.
> 
> I have the privilege to have Georges personal mobile phone number and every time I have contacted him to ask a question or get his personal guidance, he has always been there. he may not answer straight away because he does travel a lot, if he cant respond back with an answer he will reply back to say when he will. I know that if I want a quick answer I go to the coaches. If I want an answer from George himself, I may have to wait for it. He has been a great teacher to me and my husband through this journey and so has his team.
> 
> So I am very pleased to share another side to this because it is also important for people to know that what we have learned has changed our lives forever and our bank balance for the good. We have done other courses in the past, and the level of education, support and results we have seen from this, we have not seen with anyone else until we found Fokas Beyond and George.
> 
> Does it give me a great satisfaction to look at our trading account? Yes.
> Do I feel like I can trust the system and coaches' help and guidance - absolutely!
> Do I recommend you consider this for your future? Yes because I have my friends and family doing this too now after they have seen our results and we tell anyone who wants to listen to someone actually doing it.



Hi Elena,
Are you still with George Fokas?  Is it still going well?
Regards
Sean


----------



## wayneL

SeanHM said:


> Hi Elena,
> Are you still with George Fokas?  Is it still going well?
> Regards
> Sean



G'day George, how's it goin'?

Long time no see


----------

